# High cri metal halide lamps?



## leap (Mar 24, 2006)

Does anyone know of any high cri metal halide lamps in the 5000k - 5500k range? I haven't purchased a ballast or fixture yet so I can go with any type.
Are the better metal halide lamps superior to the better fluorescent lamps as far as overall light quality?I've seen low cri (growth) 5500k metal halide lamps and have found them preferable to full spectrum fluorescents in many ways despite the fact that the colors were noticeably duller.
Thanks.


----------



## Wim Hertog (Mar 25, 2006)

The Osram Powerstar HQI D(aylight) series are probably the closest representation to daylight you can find. Color temperature is 5200K and the higher wattages have a CRI in the mid 90's. Beautiful light!


----------



## brickbat (Mar 25, 2006)

Does Osram offer a low wattage version with high CRI? The only ones I saw in smaller sizes (70 W) had a CRI in the mid-80s.

The Philips Mastercolor lamps are much more common in the US, but AFAIK they don't have anything over 4100K.


----------



## NewBie (Mar 25, 2006)

Look here for starters, but I didn't see anything lower wattage than 70W:

http://www.osram.com/pdf/service_corner/pi_hci.pdf

http://www.osram.com/pdf/service_corner/powerball_allg_e.pdf

http://www.osram.com/pdf/service_corner/powerball_allg_e.pdf


Extra high CRI index bulbs:
http://www.osram.com/pdf/service_corner/shoplight.pdf


----------



## Wim Hertog (Mar 25, 2006)

brickbat said:


> Does Osram offer a low wattage version with high CRI? The only ones I saw in smaller sizes (70 W) had a CRI in the mid-80s.
> 
> The Philips Mastercolor lamps are much more common in the US, but AFAIK they don't have anything over 4100K.



Unfortunately, the lower wattages have lower CRI's...Philips does not have any low wattage HQI over 4100K.


----------



## winny (Apr 7, 2006)

Wim Hertog,

They do now! Philips Mastercolor Elite comes in 35 W /942. Still no 5500 K though...


----------

